# New L.L Bean Signature Handsew loafer - any thoughts?



## Per (Oct 11, 2010)

$285 seems a bit pricey. Not sure about the fullstrap + beef roll combo.But its real leahter!


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

imagine the quality is good; but, looks too much like a slipper to my eye...


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Like Bookman, I would think that these are pretty high quality loafers. But I'm not in love with the way they look. For that price, you could get a pair of casual Alden loafers. Personally, I'd prefer those.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

They are nice but not for that price. Maybe for $50, I would go for them. I would go for these in the $250 price range:









LL Bean is dreaming. Enough of this "broken-in" look!


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

^^^Confused. The last two images aren't Bean loafer. They are from Oakstreet Bootmakers.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah for the price I don't care for the look and would rather go Oakstreet or Alden


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

LLB describes the shoe as "handsewn in Maine". Those with better informed might know specifically, but are there not just a very few facilities in that state that could be the source of handsewn shoes in the volume LLB probably needs?


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Might just be the photo, but they really look like the come to a sharp point in the toe - doesn't look great. 

I love the shape of those navy OSB loafers maximar posted above. Not really sure how a blue shoe would fit into my wardrobe, but tempting nevertheless.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

Not a fan of the pinched toe look, but maybe that's just an issue of my giant feet. I'm probably hopping on a trend, but I'm a big fan of the . It's like a Yuketen Ranger oxford at 1/4 the price and 1/75 the wait. I think they'll be great for spring and summer, and even into the fall, and they're the next thing I'm buying.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Pretty tempting but, I think I prefer the Ivory colored wedge sole, reminiscent of our beloved Red Wings, offered by The Oakstreet Bootmakers, even at the $229 price. :crazy: Are the Bean Mocs crafted of chromexcel leather?


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Are the Bean Mocs crafted of chromexcel leather?


 I just used Live Help to ask, and here's what they said. They sure that heavy, deep, shiny chromexcel look though!

*Michelle*: My notes show that the leather is full grain leather. Chromexcel is not mentioned at all.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Pretty tempting but, I think I prefer the Ivory colored wedge sole, reminiscent of our beloved Red Wings, offered by The Oakstreet Bootmakers, even at the $229 price. :crazy: Are the Bean Mocs crafted of chromexcel leather?


 Agreed. How would the oak street vibram soled camp boot hold up into the winter?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Per said:


> $285 seems a bit pricey. Not sure about the fullstrap + beef roll combo.But its real leahter!


Most of the cost is probably because of union wages, but I digress. It looks nice ... I wish it was a little more dressy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

brozek said:


> I just used Live Help to ask, and here's what they said. They sure that heavy, deep, shiny chromexcel look though!
> 
> *Michelle*: My notes show that the leather is full grain leather. Chromexcel is not mentioned at all.


Thanks for the feedback! That plantation crepe sole should make for a comfortable walking shoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Agreed. How would the oak street vibram soled camp boot hold up into the winter?


Not really sure but, I will wear my old and trusted Redwings (the ones equipped with the white wedge soles), when I resume clearing snow later today and will share my impressions as to how those perform under winter conditions!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

hope you northern midwest guys are ok - we got mostly ice, and I slipped on it while carrying a 60 lb bag of salt and did something bad to my right shoulder - no mac method for a month for me!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Rambler: Sorry to hear of your fall and resultant injury...here's hoping for a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Can anyone comment on the look/feel/durability of the crepe sole mocs from bean? If not, how about crepe soles generally. Would like to know what I'm in for.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> we got mostly ice, and I slipped on it while carrying a 60 lb bag of salt and did something bad to my right shoulder - no mac method for a month for me!


Here's hoping for a speedy recovery. I tore a rotator cuff about five years ago so I know all about those injured shoulders. I used mine as an excuse to get out of a lot of things that I didn't want to do anyway, so there can be a bright side. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks, Cruiser, I'm all over the excuse thing.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty sure they're using the same company that has made similar loafers for Ralph Lauren. I think they're actually making more substantial loafers and oxfords for RL this past season.

I have a RL pair and they're very nice.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Per said:


> $285 seems a bit pricey. Not sure about the fullstrap + beef roll combo.But its real leahter!


Looks like that loafer has already disappeared. Your link goes to an error screen and I can't find it on either Signature or the regular LL Bean site.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

Mazama said:


> Looks like that loafer has already disappeared. Your link goes to an error screen and I can't find it on either Signature or the regular LL Bean site.


They seem to be doing some updates to the site, so it may be temporary. The crepe-soled mocs I linked to above have a much clearer picture now, for example -


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

LL Bean took down at least two shoes that were on the site. I had ordered a four eyelet "Boat shoe" ,as it was described. Was originally due to ship on Feb 4. I emailed customer service when it no longer appeared on the site to ask for status and was told day before yesterday that it had been delayed till Feb 10. I also asked why it was no longer on the site and that question was not answered. We'll see! At least they haven't charged my card yet.
Tom


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Instead of the new Bean loafers, I'd rather drop my $275 on these "Made in Maine" collection Eastland mocs in Horween chromexcel (this is Eastland joining the small batch "made in usa" trend). Hey, for these prices, Quoddys are starting to look cheap. 
https://javascript[B][/B]:getFullSize()


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Instead of the new Bean loafers, I'd rather drop my $275 on these "Made in Maine" collection Eastland mocs in Horween chromexcel (this is Eastland joining the small batch "made in usa" trend). Hey, for these prices, Quoddys are starting to look cheap.
> https://javascript[B][/B]:getFullSize()


I tend not to be a fan of boat shoes or mocs, but those are some of the nicest ones I've seen. I might actually wear those!


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Instead of the new Bean loafers, I'd rather drop my $275 on these "Made in Maine" collection Eastland mocs in Horween chromexcel (this is Eastland joining the small batch "made in usa" trend). Hey, for these prices, Quoddys are starting to look cheap.
> https://javascript[B][/B]:getFullSize()


They showed some nice looking handmade loafers in the fall that are purportedly slated for the spring. You can see them here. https://www.ivy-style.com/show-time-capsule-and-designer-forum-wrap-up.html

Interesting Company. I like the look of the "lumberup" for a work boot.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

My thought/prediction:

I hope the actual makers of all of these "Made in the USA" special edition loafers (Rancourt, Ansewn) are not staffing up too rapidly. I find it hard to believe that the market is going to have that many purchasers of $200+ moccasins/boat shoes, and there seems to be an awful lot of supply and retailers all of sudden (Alden, Quoddy, LL Bean, Oak Street, Paul Stuart, Eastland, Yuketan). 

Glad I got my Quoddy's when they were a mere $100.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Why is Maine the epicenter of handsewn shoes in this country?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

An interesting article on the handsewn shoe buisness. Kinda answers the question why Maine also. Sounds like there is more demand than they can keep up with. 



I am going to look into sourcing soem Rancourt shoes.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Here are some pics of one of oakstreet's camp boot. Interesting because it shows how blue the blue chromo really is.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Bean has already given me a 3rd backorder date on an order for the "Made in Maine" four eyelet boat shoe. They've also taken down the ability to order this shoe and the one mentioned in the intro to this thread, so I suspect that the article from a business journal in Maine is spot-on in regards to the companies being overwhelmed with demand. Seems there is a good deal of "market" for these shoes and those such as Eastland is making.
Tom


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> They showed some nice looking handmade loafers in the fall that are purportedly slated for the spring. You can see them here. https://www.ivy-style.com/show-time-capsule-and-designer-forum-wrap-up.html
> 
> Interesting Company. I like the look of the "lumberup" for a work boot.


Just picked up a pair and must say, they looked great for the first week or so of wear but are now looking a little lumpy. Leather quality? Construction? Not the last. Disappointing at the price point. My vintage L.L. Bean bluchers just get better and better looking. But I hate the fast jump-up of Quoddy prices.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

fishertw said:


> Bean has already given me a 3rd backorder date on an order for the "Made in Maine" four eyelet boat shoe. They've also taken down the ability to order this shoe and the one mentioned in the intro to this thread, so I suspect that the article from a business journal in Maine is spot-on in regards to the companies being overwhelmed with demand. Seems there is a good deal of "market" for these shoes and those such as Eastland is making.
> Tom


Just got word this morning from Bean that they have cancelled the order for this four eyelet boat shoe that was originally shown on Signature as Made in Maine and do not plan to have it in this year. I've ordered the chromexcel Eastland camp moc's in their place. I've seen the Eastlands while on a trip to Portland last fall and they are great shoes. Seems all things work out for the best.
Tom


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> Instead of the new Bean loafers, I'd rather drop my $275 on these "Made in Maine" collection Eastland mocs in Horween chromexcel (this is Eastland joining the small batch "made in usa" trend). Hey, for these prices, Quoddys are starting to look cheap.
> https://javascript[B][/B]:getFullSize()


After a frustrating time with Bean over their four eyelet boat shoe which was ultimately cancelled by them, I finally broke over and bought these. They arrived on Friday and I've worn them all weekend. They remind me of the shoes we all used to be able to buy from any number of shoe makers in the US. The chromexcel leather is wonderful and the craftsmanship is excellent. I saw them in a shop in Portland Me. in November and learned that they run a little large, so dropped down a 1/2 size from my normal 9 to an 8 1/2 and the fit is great.

Cheers to Cardinal for posting picture.
tom


----------

